# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  xin báo giá

## letuananh

mình muốn đắp và khắc chữ lên cái trục giống như trong hình. ở đây có bạn nào làm được cho mình xin báo giá. xin cảm ơn!

----------

